# PERSONE



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2008)

Doris Lessing - Premio Nobel per la letteratura 2007

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Lessing


*Per il premio Nobel sono da sempre una vera passione
 "Caldi, fedeli e intelligenti. Li voglio vicino quando scrivo" *

*Doris Lessing e i suoi gatti
"Tra noi chiacchiere e coccole"*

*di ANAIS GINORI*







                                                               Doris Lessing


                    L'ULTIMA si chiama Yum Yum, è bianca con una piccola macchia nera sul musetto. "Ha un carattere difficile" ammette Doris Lessing. "Non ho mai avuto una gatta così bizzosa. L'ho trovata che aveva già cinque anni. Per mesi è rimasta sempre nascosta sotto il divano. Probabilmente, era stata maltrattata dall'ex padrone". Quando l'anno scorso la Lessing è stata assaltata da tv e cronisti, Yum Yum è diventata improvvisamente anche lei una star. Ma non ha apprezzato: dal suo punto di vista,* il Nobel è stato più che altro una seccatura. "Troppa agitazione - ricorda la scrittrice - non vedeva l'ora di ritrovare un po' di pace in giardino". *

Di Doris Lessing si ricordano le pagine sul femminismo, i racconti dell'Africa coloniale e le sue idee comuniste radicali. *Ma a Hampstead, nel quartiere della sinistra chic londinese, la signora con lo chignon di capelli bianchi è semplicemente la "gattara" ufficiale della zona. E la sua casa un rifugio sicuro per randagi e cuccioli che scavalcano il muretto di mattoni rossi in cerca di cibo. Tra rampicanti, ciclamini e stucchi bianchi, non manca mai una ciotola di acqua e un'altra di crocchette. *

* Capita anche che qualche abitante del quartiere che voglia sbarazzarsi di un vecchio gatto o di una cucciolata indesiderata venga qui. "Lo fanno con grande crudeltà, è qualcosa che continuo a non capire". Per Lessing quasi non c'è limite all'accoglienza. Oggi il premio Nobel, che ha annunciato qualche mese fa di non voler più scrivere, è dedita a questa comunità,* anche se Yum Yum ha una condizione di privilegio: è l'unica a penetrare nella camera da letto. 


"Con lei amo parlare" ha spiegato in *un'intervista pubblicata dal Wall Street Journal in cui ha confessato la sua lunga relazione con il mondo dei gatti, fatta di attenzioni, coccole e cure costanti. Lessing ha scritto un piccolo saggio ("Gatti molto speciali" pubblicato da Feltrinelli) che non è un trattato di etologia, ma una sorta di biografia attorno ai suoi incontri felini. Per la scrittrice ogni gatto ha il suo temperamento. Ogni gatto è speciale. "Darei il mio cuore per una lacrima di gatto" dice, parafrasando Kipling. Lessing non pensa affatto che siano delle sfingi, animali freddi e distanti. "Quello con cui ho comunicato meglio - racconta Lessing - era 'El Magnifico', un gatto di grande intelligenza. Passavano molto tempo a guardarci, toccarci" *

Una visione "minimalista" del rapporto tra uomini e gatti - una compagnia, un semplice antidoto alla solitudine - non è contemplata dalla Lessing. *E a sentirla parlare viene da pensare che ormai li preferisca agli esseri umani. Ogni gatto che muore è un colpo al suo vecchio cuore, un lutto difficile da superare. *In loro, riconosce anche una fonte di ispirazione. Accanto alla macchina da scrivere, tra fogli e pile di libri, la scrittrice ha sempre tenuto un gatto accoccolato a dormire oppure seduto a scrutare, vigile. Non è l'unica intellettuale ad essersi appassionata per i felini: Einstein amava follemente il suo Tiger, Hemingway aveva creato una stanza riservata ai suoi cuccioli nella casa di Cuba. 

Nel suo lungo peregrinare di casa in casa, di paese in paese, Lessing non ha mai voluto rinunciare alla vicinanza di un gatto. "Mi piacciono molto anche i cani, ma non in città". Il primo gatto lo ha accarezzato quando aveva appena tre anni e viveva in Persia con i genitori. In Africa, ha imparato a giocare anche con gatti più selvatici, imprevedibili felini del deserto capaci di bellissime corse e acrobazie ma anche di mordere e graffiare con ferocia. Appena si trasferì a Londra, uno dei primi regali per il figlio Peter fu un amico a quattro zampe. Nei suoi ottantasei anni di vita, Doris Lessing ha convissuto con decine di gatti, quasi sempre meticci, senza pedigree, abbandonati. 

                                                     "Non gli ho mai comprato collari o mantelline alla moda". Piuttosto, la scrittrice si batte contro le sterilizzazione forzate. "Significa condannare le femmine a vivere mutilate" osserva. Il premio Nobel ha anche passato tante ore dai veterinari, per medicare o salvare i suoi migliori amici. A uno dei suoi gatti ammalato di cancro venne amputata una zampa. "Ha vissuto altri due anni soffrendo in modo atroce. Non avrei mai dovuto permetterlo". E si capisce che anche Doris Lessing ne ha sofferto terribilmente. Ha pianto lei lacrime che i gatti non hanno. 

Repubblica.it (_25 ottobre 2008_)



_* Questa donna mi piace, mi piace molto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












*_


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Ottobre 2008)

Marì, il mio ragazzo adora gli animali e parla con loro...


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Marì, il mio ragazzo adora gli animali e parla con loro...


OK 1 punto a suo favore.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Ottobre 2008)

io non posso concepire un'esistenza senza animali.
hanno solo qualità e sono fondamentali per riportarci coi piedi per terra


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io non posso concepire un'esistenza senza animali.*
> hanno solo qualità e sono fondamentali per riportarci coi piedi per terra



A chi lo dici ...

Da loro possiamo solo imparare.


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*finalmente una rarità*

Un premio Nobel che  non puzza di accordi politico-editoriali!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Sad (27 Ottobre 2008)

*Ne siamo sicuri??*



Mari' ha detto:


> Doris Lessing - Premio Nobel per la letteratura 2007
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Lessing
> 
> ...


 









Io no...


----------



## Mari' (27 Ottobre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Io no...


Spiegati meglio


----------



## Old Sad (28 Ottobre 2008)

*beh*



Mari' ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio


 ho visto i miei gatti piangere e miagolare per tre giorni e tre notti vicino al letto di mio padre, dal suo lato, quando è ... andato via. Le persone non riuscivano a crederci...


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> ho visto i miei gatti piangere e miagolare per tre giorni e tre notti vicino al letto di mio padre, dal suo lato, quando è ... andato via. Le persone non riuscivano a crederci...


Io ci credo, ho visto cose fatte da loro che manco gli umani sono capaci di tanta sensibilita'/attaccamento.


----------

